# Clearplan Fertility Monitor FS on TP....



## Raven67 (Apr 20, 2002)

Just wanted to cross reference, since this is most relevant to the ladies on this board. I am selling my slightly used Clearplan fertility monitor. Please check it out on the Trading Post board!


----------

